# 233513-Production or plant engineer



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Poeple who have been through this case or intended one are requested to reply for discussion.


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

*Applicantsroduction or Plant Engineer - 233513*

People who are intended or who are in process for category of

Production or Plant Engineer - 233513

lets share our experience here.


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## maomaobby (Sep 21, 2013)

me.


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

Guys... can anybody help in locating the Roles & Responsibilities for Production or Plant Engineer
233513


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

panesarkaran said:


> Guys... can anybody help in locating the Roles & Responsibilities for Production or Plant Engineer
> 233513


Production or Plant Engineer - 233513


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Production or Plant Engineer - 233513


Hi Vinhnguyenvan,

How is the job market status for Instrument engineers in WA?


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

thanich said:


> Hi Vinhnguyenvan,
> 
> How is the job market status for Instrument engineers in WA?


I am still in Singapore now, trying to apply jobs offshore. So far, got some interviews with agents, not yet with employers. They mentioned that I might contact them when I reach there, Perth. I think the opportunites for engineers are still Ok but we need to be there.


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> I am still in Singapore now, trying to apply jobs offshore. So far, got some interviews with agents, not yet with employers. They mentioned that I might contact them when I reach there, Perth. I think the opportunites for engineers are still Ok but we need to be there.


ok... same for me also ..

so when did you plan to go to perth....


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

I plan to move there next Feb. Now looking for house or shared room to rent.

I think we keep sending CV and waiting for a job gift dropping on our head, hahaha


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> I plan to move there next Feb. Now looking for house or shared room to rent.
> 
> I think we keep sending CV and waiting for a job gift dropping on our head, hahaha


I am also flying on feb.. i have to book my ticket my now...


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanich:Are you in 233513 category?


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

masimshehzad said:


> Thanich:Are you in 233513 category?


Yes....


----------



## ysh2025 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi, is it that most of the States except for VIC and ACT (limited) have closed out the 233513 category for 190 visa as of March 2014? Can anyone verify this?


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Masim
I am having the anzsco code. I have applied eoi on 19 July. Waiting for invite @189. Let me know your status as of now. Which category have u applied?


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi @ vinhnguyenvan19781983 & @ thanich

I am with same ansco code 233513 & waiting for invite for 189 & 190 nsw ss. Could you both pls update me more on job market in Australia for instrumentation and control engineer as might bit of you have landed and might have got jobs there. Also advise me how long did it take for you to receive invite after eoi submission. Waiting to hear from you guys. Cheers


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Hi @Vinhnguyenvan19781983, have you been able to find a job in Aus?
> I am also from Vietnam and now considering moving to Aus but currently stuck with EA assessment. Much appreciated if you could share your contact so that I can get your advice on this process.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

dear members,
i have some doubt in mind about the roles of Plant or Production Engineer
as they are listed in Production or Plant Engineer Australia as follows:

1-establishing work measurement programs and analysing work samples to develop standards for labour utilisation 
2-analysing workforce utilisation, facility layout, operational data and production schedules and costs to determine optimum worker and equipment efficiencies
3-designing mechanical equipment, machines, components, products for manufacture, and plant and systems for construction 
4-developing specifications for manufacture, and determining materials, equipment, piping, material flows, capacities and layout of plant and systems
5-organising and managing project labour and the delivery of materials, plant and equipment
6-establishing standards and policies for installation, modification, quality control, testing, inspection and maintenance according to engineering principles and safety regulations
7-inspecting plant to ensure optimum performance is maintained 
8-directing the maintenance of plant buildings and equipment, and coordinating the requirements for new designs, surveys and maintenance schedules

these tasks are common for the whole unit group 2335 which include production or plant ,mechanical and industrial engineer, so how are those tasks divided between the 3 jobs...iam asking this because when i looked closely i found that automation and control is a specialisation of 233513 although its not expected for an automation engineer to perform task 1,3,5 ...i never heard about a control engineer who designs mechanical parts....

so my conclusion was as follows tasks 1,2 belongs to industrial eng. ...tasks 3,4,5 belongs to mechanical....tasks 6,7,8 belongs to plant eng......am i right??????

plz brothers who ever been thrugh this assessment before under 233513 guide me as iam really confused....it will be very helpful if any control engineer send me his roles which was assessed as relevant exp so i can make sure does it has the industrial and mechanical parts or not.....i really need feedback from experts ....thanks brothers


----------



## Silents (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi all,
Can anyone share their CDR of production engineer with me. I have done various roles in a plant and am not sure if they fit in perfectly with the expectations out of a production engineer. Appreciate if anyone can help me out.


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

panesarkaran said:


> Guys... can anybody help in locating the Roles & Responsibilities for Production or Plant Engineer
> 233513


JD Plans, directs and coordinates the design, construction, modification, continued performance and maintenance of equipment and machines in industrial plants, and the management and planning of manufacturing activities.  studying functional statements, organisational charts and project information to determine functions and responsibilities of workers and work units and to identify areas of duplication  establishing work measurement programs and analysing work samples to develop standards for labour utilisation  analysing workforce utilisation, facility layout, operational data and production schedules and costs to determine optimum worker and equipment efficiencies  designing mechanical equipment, machines, components, products for manufacture, and plant and systems for construction  developing specifications for manufacture, and determining materials, equipment, piping, material flows, capacities and layout of plant and systems  organising and managing project labour and the delivery of materials, plant and equipment  establishing standards and policies for installation, modification, quality control, testing, inspection and maintenance according to engineering principles and safety regulations  inspecting plant to ensure optimum performance is maintained  directing the maintenance of plant buildings and equipment, and coordinating the requirements for new designs, surveys and maintenance schedules


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

ktth09 said:


> Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi @Vinhnguyenvan19781983, have you been able to find a job in Aus?
> ...


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I am A production engineer and preparing my CDR.. Please share your CDR if you can..
Thanks
Sandeep


----------

